# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2021



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2021 às 09:31)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2021 às 09:36)

Bom dia,

Pelo Cacém, típica manhã de Junho. Céu encoberto e 17ºC. Vento a dar algumas tréguas, pelo menos para já.


----------



## MSantos (1 Jun 2021 às 10:30)

Boas!

Hoje furei o teletrabalho e vim até Coruche. No caminho para cá e até há pouco fazia-se notar algum chuvisco, que entretanto parece já ter parado. Por agora temos  céu encoberto e tempo ameno sem vento.


----------



## srr (1 Jun 2021 às 10:31)

Bom dia,

Abrantes - Nuvens frias com chuviscos quase impercetíveis.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Jun 2021 às 13:12)

Mês de junho começa com chuvisco aqui pelo Alto concelho de Alenquer. Tem estado sempre tapado e fresco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jun 2021 às 15:40)

Boa tarde,

Por cá o dia segue com céu muito nublado, e fresco.


----------



## RStorm (3 Jun 2021 às 19:38)

Boa Tarde 

Junho arranca fresco e cinzento, mas sem chuva, apesar de terem andado células por perto. 
Hoje o dia já se apresentou totalmente límpido, mas com muito vento à mistura. Ao inicio da tarde cheguei mesmo a sentir frio nas sombras  

Terça: *17,0ºC / 22,3ºC *
Quarta: *12,8ºC / 22,0ºC *
Quinta: *13,1ºC / 20,9ºC *

T. Atual: *18,9ºC *
HR: 40% 
Vento: NW / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (4 Jun 2021 às 17:19)

Boas!

Por aqui pela Azambuja temos uma tarde de Sol e nuvens altas, mas quem manda é a nortada que se faz sentir com força!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jun 2021 às 21:09)

Ontem e hoje foram dias marcado pela nortada, de forma moderada, de resto o sol, e céu limpo, tem se mantido.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Jun 2021 às 21:42)

Dias de muita ventania pela Figueira. Ontem de manhã tinha que tirar o casaco quando estava ao sol, mas se passasse numa zona de sombra e com vento tinha logo que o vestir outra vez


----------



## Vitor TT (5 Jun 2021 às 11:05)

Ontem na caminhada pela cumeadas entre o Cabeço de Montachique e a central de distribuição eléctrica de Fanhões, 
vento com fartura, mas com valores "normais" 

no Cabeço de Montachique,









forte de Ribas,









e já a caminho do carro,


----------



## remember (5 Jun 2021 às 23:32)

Boas pessoal,

agora não recebo qualquer tipo de atualização de qualquer dos tópicos subscritos há uns tempos era só este, agora são todos!
Ventania durante a noite parecia que levava tudo à frente, nem conseguia dormir.
Máxima de 26.4ºC e mínima de 13.2ºC, hoje já não sopra com tanta intensidade!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Jun 2021 às 13:23)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui os últimos tempos têm sido uma completa pasmaceira: céu limpo, temperaturas normais para a altura do ano e nortada moderada a forte por vezes. Nada mais a registar... 

*Charneca de Caparica
*
Dia 1, terça-feira
Máx: 20,5ºC
Mín: 15,0ºC

Dia 2, quarta-feira
Máx: 21,9ºC
Mín: 12,2ºC
Rajada máxima: 31,4 km/h ONO

Dia 3, Corpo de Deus
Máx: 21,5ºC
Mín: 13,4ºC
Rajada máxima: 40,4 km/h N 

Anteontem, sexta-feira
Máx: 24,7ºC
Mín: 13,5ºC
Rajada máxima: 31,4 km/h N

Ontem, sábado
Máx: 25,8ºC
Mín: 12,1ºC

Agora estão 24,9ºC e céu limpo. Entretanto parece que os próximos dias vão aquecer e bem por estas bandas...


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jun 2021 às 18:55)

Boas,
Saí de Arronches com o carro a marcar 32ºC e cheguei a Leiria com 22ºC.  Valente choque, só faltou estar nublado para ser ainda maior. Havia algumas nuvens baixas no horizonte, mas nada de especial. Nortada moderada. 
Bastante calor previsto para o Alentejo esta semana e aqui mal deve chegar aos 30ºC, incrível.


----------



## RStorm (7 Jun 2021 às 18:06)

Boa Tarde 

Nada de novidades  
Ao longo destes últimos dias, a temperatura tem vindo a subir e a nortada a diminuir. O céu tem se apresentado geralmente limpo. 

Muito interessante as previsões para a próxima semana no que toca a trovoadas  Ainda falta muito tempo, mas vamos acompanhando  

Sexta: *14,0ºC / 22,9ºC *
Sábado: *12,1ºC / 25,8ºC *
Domingo: *14,7ºC / 27,4ºC*
Segunda: *14,9ºC / 27,2ºC 
*
T. Atual: *25,5ºC *
HR: 42% 
Vento: NW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## Geopower (7 Jun 2021 às 19:13)

Final de tarde com céu limpo e vento fraco de norte.
Panorâmica a N-NE a partir de Cacilhas:


----------



## Candy (7 Jun 2021 às 19:46)

Passei só para informar que vou montar a árvore de Natal.
Está um calor esquisito em Peniche! 

E, pelo que me disseram, esteve a chuviscar na zona rural do concelho.

(Queres calor? Sai do oeste!)

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jun 2021 às 23:34)

Boas,
Em Leiria, o dia começou com nevoeiro que a partir da hora de almoço se dissipou por completo. Durante a tarde, a nortada intensificou-se e o ambiente esteve sempre fresco, mas o sol queima bastante. A máxima horária na estação do Aeródromo não passou dos 20,3ºC. 
Ao final da tarde, começavam a chegar mais nuvens baixas.


----------



## Vitor TT (8 Jun 2021 às 17:57)

Como estamos a entrar no tempo de mais pasmaceira, que é o normal para a época, mas vai sendo a nortada que acaba por marcar esta época,

ontem mais uma vez pela costa Sintrense, o vento a dominar a zona, muito acima dos 40 km/h previstos pelo IPMA no C Raso,

Figueira do Guincho,









já perto do Abano,









a praia do Abano que já ganhou alguma areia num espaço de uma semana,





neste cabeço, onde continua a ser o local onde registo mais vento, sendo bastante consistente, embora desconfio que este aparelho está a precisar de reforma, pois tenho a sensação que era mais forte,









preparar para trepar até lá acima 





e claro na Peninha, que costuma ser menos ventoso, mas mais frio, o que não permite estar muito tempo a fazer medições por me gelar a mão, fazia quase 14º, 
e depois rumar até á Azóia o que não permite aquecer,


----------



## MSantos (9 Jun 2021 às 12:32)

Boas!

Hoje por Coruche... Por aqui temos céu com algumas nuvens altas, sopra uma leve brisa e o calor já se faz sentir ainda que não muito intenso!


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2021 às 14:53)

32ºC algumas nuvens altas


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jun 2021 às 17:48)

Boas,

20 graus e nortada violenta.
Belas tareia de vento neste rectangulo , não   ha descanso! Elevado numero de dias consecutivaos com rajada máxima diaria  na ordem dos 80/95 km/h.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Jun 2021 às 18:48)

Boas, 
...e por aqui tem sido uma tareia de calor nestes últimos dias. Se ontem já foi uma brasa, hoje então nem se fala... calor até dizer chega, e o pior é de tudo é que não é calor seco, mas sim incrivelmente abafado, com uma humidade relativa superior a 40%. O que vale é que, nos próximos dias, parece que voltará o vento e a temperatura descerá para uns (mais) "confortáveis" 25 a 26ºC... De facto, depois de alguns dias ausente, já temos o vento de volta por aqui (e ainda bem), sendo que a máxima de hoje, também máxima anual para já, registou-se antes do aumento do vento.  

Este foi o resumo destes últimos dias: 

*Charneca de Caparica*

Anteontem, dia 7
Máx: 28,2ºC
Mín: 12,9ºC

Ontem, dia 8
Máx: 30,1ºC
Mín: 12,8ºC

Hoje, dia 9
Máx: 32,2ºC
Mín: 16,6ºC

Agora estão 27,4ºC e vento fraco a moderado de norte, com rajadas a aproximarem-se dos 20 km/h.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jun 2021 às 18:14)

Boa Tarde,
Dia agradável por Leiria com alguns sinais de convecção mais para o interior. Já para oeste, têm sido visíveis algumas nuvens baixas e de facto, junto há costa não tem estado sol, segundo fotos que vi e o que mostram algumas webcams. 
Em Leiria, para já mantêm-se sol, mas o vento é fresco. Foto tirada há pouco:


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (10 Jun 2021 às 19:37)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (10 Jun 2021 às 20:33)

por do sol por aqui


----------



## RStorm (10 Jun 2021 às 20:38)

Boa Tarde

Primeiros 30's do ano já cá cantam, com a máxima de ontem a atingir os *30,5ºC *
De resto, vira o disco e toca o mesmo nestes últimos dois dias: céu geralmente limpo e vento predominante de NW, sendo temporariamente de NE durante as madrugadas e manhãs.

Hoje notou-se uma pequena mudança, com a presença de nuvens _castelhanus_, sinal de alguma convecção. O vento esteve muito fraco e indeciso, mas a maior parte das vezes vinha de W/SW.
Os próximos dias serão uma lotaria nas trovoadas, apesar das probabilidades serem poucas por aqui. Só espero é que não façam estragos  

Terça: *11,8ºC / 28,9ºC *
Quarta: *15,2ºC / 30,5ºC *
Quinta: *17,0ºC / 28,1ºC 
*
T. Atual: *21,7ºC* 
HR: 52% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## remember (10 Jun 2021 às 23:46)

Bem que tareia de vento...

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (11 Jun 2021 às 09:37)

Bom dia,
Manhã de céu encoberto. Vento fraco de oeste.
Panorâmica a sul a partir do acesso à ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## jamestorm (11 Jun 2021 às 12:06)

O Capacete do Oeste a funcionar em pleno, ainda nao vimos o Sol desde ha 3 dias...ontem à noite pingou aqui em  S. Martinho...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jun 2021 às 19:21)

Boa tarde, 
Acabou um evento de calor e começou outro, ainda mais húmido devido à persistência da cut-off a oeste da costa portuguesa. Hoje foi o dia de transição, já que tivemos inclusive algum nevoeiro pela manhã (alguns dos meus colegas de trabalham já nem se lembravam do que era uma nuvem e pensavam que era fumo de algum incêndio, tal é a quantidade de dias de pasmaceira meteorológica). Entretanto esta tarde tem sido o que eu chamo de "sol de trovoada": as temperaturas de hoje são completamente banais, com uma máxima que pouco ultrapassou os 24ºC, mas a humidade relativa faz com que a temperatura sentida seja, na realidade, muito superior. Se hoje já esteve abafado, nem quero imaginar amanhã com os 31ºC previstos... 

*Charneca de Caparica
*
Ontem
Máx: 29,3ºC
Mín: 16,2ºC

Hoje
Máx: 24,4ºC
Mín: 15,7ºC
Humidade relativa média: 77%

Agora estão 20,5ºC e céu limpo, com alguma névoa relacionada com os mais de 70% de humidade relativa neste momento.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (12 Jun 2021 às 08:23)

Parece que o mau tempo vai começar cedo por aqui.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jun 2021 às 09:20)

Chove agora na Figueira, e ouve-se bastante trovoada


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jun 2021 às 09:47)

A1 zona de Santarém neste momento.


----------



## nelson972 (12 Jun 2021 às 09:47)

Choveu durante 10 minutos, pingos grossos, aqui em mira de aire.
Um único trovão acompanhou o aguaceiro.

Enviado do meu moto g 5G plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jun 2021 às 10:08)

Bom dia

Esta manhã começou com céu nubado, e a trovoada já se faz ouvir desde as 9:30 h, mas ainda não pingou nada.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Jun 2021 às 10:23)

Trovões aqui pela zona Oeste!! Um bem forte agora.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jun 2021 às 10:46)

A1 estação de serviço de Leiria há cerca de 30 minutos.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Jun 2021 às 10:48)

Trovoada agora mais forte, já pinga!


----------



## Northern Lights (12 Jun 2021 às 13:31)

Por aqui apenas céu encoberto por nuvens altas. 
Ainda não deverá ser hoje que a trovoada chegará a Lisboa, limitando-se ao norte do distrito.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jun 2021 às 14:30)

Boa tarde
Finalmente iniciadas as trovoadas pela Região Litoral Centro.

Primeiras descargas perto de Pombal, cerca das 4h30:





Continuaram a intervalos pela madrugada e manhã, cerca das 6h ainda na mesma zona:





Pouco antes da 9h chegaram mais a sul, zona de Óbidos/Caldas da Rainha:





Serras de Aire e Candeeiros, cerca das 10h:





Alcobaça, perto das 11h:





Última trovoada pela RLC cerca do meio-dia, subsistem algumas perdidas no oceano e nascem novas mas mais a nordeste.
Curiosamente esta última descarga foi a mais potente:


----------



## Geopower (12 Jun 2021 às 15:28)

A reportar de Cascais. Tarde de céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco de NO

Panorâmica a L/SE:


----------



## DaniFR (12 Jun 2021 às 16:03)

Está super abafado em Coimbra. 85% de humidade com 29,5°C. 
Célula a SE de Coimbra, já se ouve alguma trovoada.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jun 2021 às 16:09)

DaniFR disse:


> Está super abafado em Coimbra. 85% de humidade com 29,5°C.
> Célula a SE de Coimbra, já se ouve alguma trovoada.



A sueste, sobre a Lousã, movimento para WNW/W, talvez atinja Coimbra sul:






Descargas principalmente entre nuvens:


----------



## StormRic (12 Jun 2021 às 16:13)

Para Leste, a sudoeste de Coruche, vista aqui da Póvoa de Santa iria, ainda não há ecos de radar correspondentes:


----------



## DaniFR (12 Jun 2021 às 16:13)

Panorâmica da célula 



















Para norte está assim


----------



## Vanessa Rodrigues (12 Jun 2021 às 16:31)

Aqui na Malveira do concelho de Mafra acabam de cair uma chuva de palha seca e feno. Podem não acreditar, mas isto vinha a cair de centenas de metros, molhos grandes de feno muito seco. Provavelmente algum fenômeno extremo de vento ou algo parecido que fez tais quantidades de palha subir, vindo cair aquu


----------



## Geopower (12 Jun 2021 às 16:31)

Creio que é a cėlula a SE de Arronches, vista de Cascais:


----------



## StormRic (12 Jun 2021 às 16:36)

Geopower disse:


> Creio que é a cėlula a SE de Arronches, vista de Cascais:



Células explosivas sobre o estuário do Tejo, Lisboa Oriental e linha de Vila Franca de Xira:






15:30 utc ENE


----------



## DRC (12 Jun 2021 às 16:44)

Ouviram-se dois trovões.


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (12 Jun 2021 às 16:49)

Uma boa chuvada com vento à mistura. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jun 2021 às 16:50)

Boa tarde!
Céu escuro a NE. Célula a norte de Vila Franca de Xira a intensificar-se.


----------



## fhff (12 Jun 2021 às 16:50)

Tarde solarenga por Sintra com nebulosidade alta. Temperatura nos 23ºC mas sensação térmica nos 28ºC. Muita humidade.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jun 2021 às 17:05)

Trovões por Leiria. Célula vinda de Leste:


----------



## FJC (12 Jun 2021 às 17:21)

Marinha Grande, trovoada e chuva


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jun 2021 às 17:22)

Está intenso entre Leiria e Coimbra.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2021 às 17:23)

apanhei um aguaceiro à saida de Muge (lado sul) na estrada para a Glória do Ribatejo


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (12 Jun 2021 às 17:24)

Isto vai ser uma tarde/noite super animada.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jun 2021 às 17:31)

Volto a ouvir trovoada


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jun 2021 às 17:42)

Imenso granizo em Leiria, que horror


----------



## Candy (12 Jun 2021 às 17:46)

david 6 disse:


> apanhei um aguaceiro à saida de Muge (lado sul) na estrada para a Glória do Ribatejo


Pensei que fosse susto com trovoadas 
Não moro aí mas tenho casa em Marinhais. 
As trovoadas aí não são pra meninos! Já apanhei muitas trovoadas por todo o Portugal e estrangeiro, mas nenhuma se assemelha às que já apanhei aí!  
Aí são daquelas que nos lembram:  "Respeitinho porque quem manda aqui é a natureza"

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (12 Jun 2021 às 17:48)

Vários ecos roxos no radar e um célula enorme na zona de Leiria!


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jun 2021 às 18:00)

Bem, já não via cair tanto granizo desde uma trovoada que ocorreu em Arronches em Abril de 2016. No entanto, em termos de tamanho do granizo hoje foi bem pior.
Para as plantas isto é péssimo e exemplo disso, é a quantidade de folhas das árvores que há na rua.
Algumas fotos da acumulação:














Vai chovendo e trovejando, mas está bem mais calmo.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2021 às 18:32)

tenho o lado do interior todo escuro


----------



## DaniFR (12 Jun 2021 às 18:39)

Célula a NE de Coimbra


----------



## tomalino (12 Jun 2021 às 18:43)

david 6 disse:


> tenho o lado do interior todo escuro


O mesmo aqui em Fazendas da Arriça, tudo escuro no quadrante leste

Edit: ouvem se alguns trovões. No entanto parece que vai passar ao lado

Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (12 Jun 2021 às 19:16)

Bastante escuro a sudeste daqui e parece que ainda está em formação.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2021 às 19:17)

tomalino disse:


> O mesmo aqui em Fazendas da Arriça, tudo escuro no quadrante leste
> 
> Edit: ouvem se alguns trovões. No entanto parece que vai passar ao lado
> 
> Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk



também já ouvi uns trovões lá muito longe, sim ai fazendas arriça, estando no extremo sul do concelho Coruche não sei se vai apanhar se manter se tudo igual, a parte sul da célula parece ir direita a Coruche


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jun 2021 às 19:17)

Boa tarde, 
Vendo pelos registos aqui do fórum, parece que vivo noutro país, literalmente...  O dia foi quase todo encoberto com nevoeiro e névoas baixas (mal se viu o sol), com vento fraco a moderado de oeste/sudoeste e apenas o tempo abafado como sinal de que elas _andem _aí (inclusive penso ter ouvido dois trovões longínquos há uma hora ou duas, provenientes da célula que se formou no Estuário do Tejo). A máxima nem ultrapassou os 24ºC e agora estão 18,5ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2021 às 19:42)

trovões constantes  já vejo cortinas


----------



## ruival (12 Jun 2021 às 19:44)

Chuva e trovões em Riachos (Torres novas) 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (12 Jun 2021 às 19:49)

Como eu gostava de ter o radar de Coruche operacional p'ra poder ver a evolução da porcaria das células...


----------



## jamestorm (12 Jun 2021 às 19:58)

A chover bem agora


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2021 às 19:58)

cheira que vou ver navios, acho que vai passar de raspão a norte


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2021 às 20:02)

trovões constantes a norte


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2021 às 20:15)

e morreu...  mesmo às portas de Coruche, em 10min passou de laranja a verde  cai uma chuva fraca que nem deve acumular


----------



## Brites (12 Jun 2021 às 20:26)

Boa tarde! 
Neste momento relâmpagos frequentes entre nuvens mesmo por cima de pombal :-)

Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (12 Jun 2021 às 20:38)

Peniche
Continuamos como sempre, às secas. Vento fraco a moderado, mais pra fraco do que outra coisa...
Dia cinzento, como tem sido hábito. Fresco... dia sem pica... aqueles dias que nem atam nem desatam!...
Difícil saber o evoluir das células. Resta comparar os radares de Loulé e de Arouca. Bahhh... 
E é isto!


----------



## manganao (12 Jun 2021 às 20:44)

Já se ouve, trovoada em aproximação, Caldas da Rainha


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (12 Jun 2021 às 21:02)

Para os lados de Penacova está forte, por aqui vai chovendo fraco, veremos o que nos reserva esta noite...


----------



## DaniFR (12 Jun 2021 às 21:03)

Por aqui continua o festival eléctrico


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (12 Jun 2021 às 21:09)

Mais de 2 a 3 relâmpagos por segundo na trovoada de Penacova/Anadia. Fantástico.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Jun 2021 às 21:21)

Trovoada em São Martinho do Porto, mas os focos principais estão mais a NE, ainda assim uns belos relâmpagos


----------



## Candy (12 Jun 2021 às 21:49)

Chove moderado em Peniche. Começou há uns 15 minutos com pingos grossos aqui e ali. Entretanto começou mesmo a chover.
Antes estava a cair muito nevoeiro, no centro da cidade. Parecia que ia ficar tudo branco mas com a chuva... puff!
Descargas nem vê-las.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Jun 2021 às 21:52)

fenómeno de vento estranho aqui em São Martinho do Porto ..de repente começou a soprar fortíssimo do lado do mar com nevoeiro à mistura...está escuro, mas parece estar uma formação estranha de nuvens...tromba de água?? Alguem nesta zona?


----------



## MSantos (12 Jun 2021 às 21:52)

Boas!

Dia de calor muito abafado passado em trabalho na Feira Nacional de Agricultura em Santarém, entre as 10h e as 18h a animação nunca lá chegou. E desde que regressei à Azambuja aqui também apenas calor peganhento e algumas formações ao longe. Será que ainda vem alguma coisa para a noite/madrugada? Não me parece mas veremos...


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (12 Jun 2021 às 21:54)

Relâmpago mesmo em cima daqui.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jun 2021 às 22:01)

Hoje foi um autentico dia tropical, e com direito a um verdadeiro festival eléctrico, ao final do dia, acompanhado de aguaceiros fracos, o grosso da tempestade passou ao lado, pelo vale do Tejo, zona da Chamusca.


----------



## Candy (12 Jun 2021 às 22:04)

jamestorm disse:


> fenómeno de vento estranho aqui em São Martinho do Porto ..de repente começou a soprar fortíssimo do lado do mar com nevoeiro à mistura...está escuro, mas parece estar uma formação estranha de nuvens...tromba de água?? Alguem nesta zona?


Em Peniche estava tapado, como sempre. Ao cair da noite começou a baixar uma grande carga de nevoeiro parecendo que ia ficar cerrado, mas de repente começou a chover e limpou...
Agora sim o vento aumentou bastante!


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jun 2021 às 22:29)

jamestorm disse:


> fenómeno de vento estranho aqui em São Martinho do Porto ..de repente começou a soprar fortíssimo do lado do mar com nevoeiro à mistura...está escuro, mas parece estar uma formação estranha de nuvens...tromba de água?? Alguem nesta zona?





Candy disse:


> Em Peniche estava tapado, como sempre. Ao cair da noite começou a baixar uma grande carga de nevoeiro parecendo que ia ficar cerrado, mas de repente começou a chover e limpou...
> Agora sim o vento aumentou bastante!


Esse fenómeno também ocorreu em Leiria há cerca de 1 hora durante a passagem da linha de instabilidade que ainda produziu mais trovoada. Estava na rua e ia dizendo adeus ao guarda-chuva.  É comum acontecer nestas situações e ás vezes até pode ocorrer com células mais distantes.

Final de dia espetacular com muitos relâmpagos. Tenho alguns vídeos, quando puder coloco.
Agora está tudo calmo e o  ambiente refrescou bastante, como é normal. Antes da granizada, estava um bafo que não se podia, mesmo tropical.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2021 às 22:31)

Estou em Coruche, estou a ver relâmpagos à volta para o interior


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jun 2021 às 23:54)

Alguém atento às células que estão às portas de Lisboa?


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jun 2021 às 00:02)

Tiagolco disse:


> Alguém atento às células que estão às portas de Lisboa?


Primeiro relâmpago avistado a NE.


----------



## nelson972 (13 Jun 2021 às 00:02)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Hoje foi um autentico dia tropical, e com direito a um verdadeiro festival eléctrico, ao final do dia, acompanhado de aguaceiros fracos, o grosso da tempestade passou ao lado, pelo vale do Tejo, zona da Chamusca.


Confirmo, às 20h estive na Golegã e chovia forte com muitos relâmpagos. 

Enviado do meu moto g 5G plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jun 2021 às 00:07)

Relâmpagos de minuto a minuto a NE daqui. A célula está sobre Samora Correia, a intesificar.


----------



## DRC (13 Jun 2021 às 00:09)

Trovão audível na Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## david 6 (13 Jun 2021 às 00:21)

Ainda em Coruche, agora vejo clarões para oeste


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Jun 2021 às 00:28)

Trovoada a norte de Lisboa com alguma frequência. Deve ser para vila franca.


----------



## StormRic (13 Jun 2021 às 00:31)

Tiagolco disse:


> Alguém atento às células que estão às portas de Lisboa?





Tiagolco disse:


> Primeiro relâmpago avistado a NE.





nelson972 disse:


> Confirmo, às 20h estive na Golegã e chovia forte com muitos relâmpagos.
> 
> Enviado do meu moto g 5G plus através do Tapatalk





Tiagolco disse:


> Relâmpagos de minuto a minuto a NE daqui. A célula está sobre Samora Correia, a intesificar.





DRC disse:


> Trovão audível na Póvoa de Santa Iria.





david 6 disse:


> Ainda em Coruche, agora vejo clarões para oeste



Trovoada passou a norte daqui, por Vila franca de Xira:







Bastantes relâmpagos visíveis daqui da Póvoa, alguns trovões surdos e distantes. Começaram às 00h06.

Primeira descarga às 00h06:





Descargas espalhadas, grande parte entre nuvens, pela bigorna, na fase mais avançada:















Última descarga às 00h44:


----------



## AJJ (13 Jun 2021 às 00:33)

Alguém na zona de Entrecampos cidade universitária que esteja num prédio alto consegue fotografar os relâmpagos ?
Relâmpagos com clarões amarelos bem claros no centro. Sem trovoada por enquanto


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jun 2021 às 00:41)

Boas,

Ha momentos.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jun 2021 às 00:57)

Ainda tentei fotografar uns raios mas não consegui atinar com a máquina. Não estava preparado. 
Relâmpagos cada vez mais difusos à medida que a célula se afasta.


----------



## david 6 (13 Jun 2021 às 01:22)

casa agora Fajarda, relâmpagos para todo o lado, é só escolher o lado  já tem de novo para o interior mas perto


----------



## david 6 (13 Jun 2021 às 02:04)




----------



## david 6 (13 Jun 2021 às 02:09)

consigo ouvir a chuva ao longe, oiço um barulho constante longe, aqui ainda nada, cai uns pingos dispersos


----------



## StormRic (13 Jun 2021 às 02:13)

Sequência de radar das células gémeas que passaram a norte de Lisboa (Vila Franca de Xira), as mais perto da capital até ao momento:

























Assim que terminaram os ecos vermelhos deixou de haver descargas eléctricas. Também haviam começado com o primeiro eco vermelho. Interessante relação.


----------



## david 6 (13 Jun 2021 às 02:15)

já chove por aqui  pingos bem grossos


----------



## StormRic (13 Jun 2021 às 02:22)

david 6 disse:


>



 a que horas foi esta descarga?

Às 00h37, esta foi a mais potente:





Os ecos por volta desse momento estavam assim, vermelhos, claro:





Às 2h05 ainda os ecos vermelhos estavam sobre Coruche, bem perto da Fajarda:


----------



## david 6 (13 Jun 2021 às 02:27)

StormRic disse:


> a que horas foi esta descarga?
> 
> Às 00h37, esta foi a mais potente:
> 
> ...



deve ter andado ali a rondar as 1.45h


----------



## StormRic (13 Jun 2021 às 02:33)

david 6 disse:


> deve ter andado ali a rondar as 1.45h



Terá sido uma deste grupo de 10 minutos, houve várias nuvem-solo (círculos maiores), a mais potente foi a norte, 65 kA, mas outras também foram intensas.


----------



## Maria Papoila (13 Jun 2021 às 09:51)

Nas últimas duas semanas as temperaturas foram sempre baixas e o céu esteve encoberto, qual eclipse solar. Mais um dia de nevoeiro e hoje bem cerrado. Alguém sabe quando chega El Rei? Não é por nada, só que gostava de ir á praia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jun 2021 às 10:40)

Bom dia

Durante a madrugada a trovada ainda se fez ouvi, já está segue com sol, céu parcialmente nublado, e algo abafado.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Jun 2021 às 11:59)

Algumas celulas ao largo no mar. por aqui céu nublado..


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jun 2021 às 15:00)

Boas,
Relativamente às trovoadas que afetaram a zona de Leiria, deixo dois registos em vídeo que fiz durante a passagem de mais uma trovoada ao final do dia.

O céu passado alguns minutos ficou assim:





O dia de hoje segue com algumas nuvens altas e ambiente ameno.


----------



## Vitor TT (13 Jun 2021 às 15:44)

Ontem, resolvi entrar em modo de "caçador de tempestades"  e ir até á serra de Aire e Candeeiros, calor com a temperatura no carro a rondar os 30º, á medida que andava pela serra desceu para +- 25º. mas abafado, claro que o interesse seria captar algum festival eléctrico, 
mas andar em topos de serras com trovoadas por perto não é propriamente muito tranquilizador, embora longe, mas nunca se sabe quando um raio resolve cair bem perto, e........

as imagens, que espero que não sejam muitas hehe, falam por si,

a parte mais complicada que receei foi perto de Corredoura, onde está a ecopista e resolvi subir pela cumeada e começo a ver raios por todo o lado, alguns nervos e sair o mais rápido possível, devo ter alguns captados pelo telemóvel que ia a filmar, chuva até foi muito pouca.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (13 Jun 2021 às 16:39)

Por cima de Coimbra está a formar-se uma trovoada. Passou por aqui e deu só uns pingos e agora reativou-se mesmo em cima da cidade.


----------



## david 6 (13 Jun 2021 às 16:56)

parece haver desenvolvimento a norte daqui, deixa lá ver se ainda aparece algo perto, por aqui também sol já se tapou com uns cumulus mesmo por cima com umas bases mais escuras


----------



## david 6 (13 Jun 2021 às 17:04)

aqui algum desenvolvimento


----------



## david 6 (13 Jun 2021 às 17:33)




----------



## Meninodasnuvens (13 Jun 2021 às 18:19)

A rotação do vento para S/SW não ajuda nada á formação de trovoadas na zona do litoral.


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Jun 2021 às 18:20)

Por aqui 21,5 ºC.
Não se passa nada.


----------



## Geopower (13 Jun 2021 às 20:22)

A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz.  Final de tarde agradável com céu limpo e vento fraco de SW.
Panorâmica a NW:


----------



## RStorm (14 Jun 2021 às 14:32)

Boa Tarde 

*Sexta e sábado *foram dias com o típico "sol de trovoada"  
As manhãs arrancaram com nevoeiro/nuvens baixas temporários até à hora de almoço. 
As tardes foram convectivas e com muita nebulosidade, inclusive no sábado, dia em que chegou a ameaçar bem e até andou uma célula por perto, mas acabou por não acontecer nada. 
O vento predominou de NW, rodando para SW a partir do meio da tarde de sábado, trazendo uma descida de temperatura e uma sensação fresquinha  

Sexta: *13,4ºC / 24,5ºC *
Sábado: *16,0ºC / 29,3ºC 
*
*Ontem *foi um dia um pouco semelhante, mas com diferenças: o nevoeiro não apareceu e a convecção foi muito pouca, para não dizer quase nenhuma  
O vento soprou em geral fraco de SW, que apesar do calor, sentia-se algum fresco na sombra. 

Extremos: *16,5ºC* */ 26,8ºC 
*
*Hoje *o dia começou abafado e soalheiro, com céu praticamente limpo. Neste momento já vai surgindo alguma nebulosidade no quadrante leste.
O vento encontra-se nulo, mas por vezes surge um ligeira brisa de W. 

Mínima: *16,7ºC*
T. Atual: *27,9ºC*
HR: 51% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (14 Jun 2021 às 17:04)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lsalvador (14 Jun 2021 às 20:24)

Durante a tarde, zona centro Tomar


----------



## jamestorm (15 Jun 2021 às 12:47)

dia muito quente por aqui, ja nos 30 graus


----------



## lsalvador (15 Jun 2021 às 14:18)

MeteoTomar com novo site e com webcam 24h live 

Site 
WebCam


----------



## Thomar (15 Jun 2021 às 14:34)

lsalvador disse:


> MeteoTomar com novo site e com webcam 24h live
> 
> Site
> WebCam



Muito bom! 

E o céu já se apresenta interessante...


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (15 Jun 2021 às 14:37)

Células em aproximação de Sul, vai ser uma festa hoje.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Jun 2021 às 15:05)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Células em aproximação de Sul, vai ser uma festa hoje.


coisas muito interessantes a surgir ali para a Beira Baixa..


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2021 às 15:17)

Boa tarde, por enquanto muitas nuvens altas e médias, convecção de base muito alta, Altocumulus castellanus.




















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (15 Jun 2021 às 15:44)

Muitos roncos a Sudoeste, muito escuro...


----------



## Brites (15 Jun 2021 às 15:51)

Já ronca em pombal, parece vir bruta 

Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jun 2021 às 16:05)

Por aqui as nuvens começam já a meter respeito, esta é a vista que tenho, sobre as trovoadas que estão localizadas no concelho de Leiria.
A tarde segue bastante abafada, e com o céu por vezes encoberto.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jun 2021 às 16:09)

Boas!

Tarde de calor abafado aqui por Azambuja. No céu vão crescendo nuvens convectivas que não acredito que passem muito disto, a animação a sério parece ficar toda mais a Norte e no Interior.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Jun 2021 às 16:12)

Brites disse:


> Já ronca em pombal, parece vir bruta
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk


ecos laranja e roxo para esses lados...


----------



## Brites (15 Jun 2021 às 16:15)

jamestorm disse:


> ecos laranja e roxo para esses lados...


Venha ela... Um belo espetáculo antes da seleção :-) 

Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (15 Jun 2021 às 16:18)

aguaceiro para o interior, no limite do concelho daqui de Coruche com o de Mora


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (15 Jun 2021 às 16:19)

O monstro a chegar agora a Coimbra!!!







Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jun 2021 às 16:30)

Neste momento a leste de Loures, célula de Mora.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jun 2021 às 16:34)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> O monstro a chegar agora a Coimbra!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brites (15 Jun 2021 às 16:42)

Ganhou potência em Pombal e foi largar noutro lado! Que miséria! 

Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Northern Lights (15 Jun 2021 às 16:53)

Mais uma vez Lisboa a ver navios...
Sigo com 27,4 ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jun 2021 às 17:33)

Boas,
Por Leiria, vão-se ouvindo trovões de uma célula que surgiu a SE. Boas células mais para o interior, que têm passado a NE em direção a Coimbra.








Em contraste com esta situação de trovoadas, para oeste, ao início da tarde era visível uma "parede" de nuvens baixas:





Estão *27,9ºC* com 61% hr, de acordo com uma estação da cidade. Um ambiente mais insuportável do que ter temperaturas superiores a 30ºC no Alentejo, mas com pouca humidade. Aqui, anda-se um bocado e fica-se logo a suar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Jun 2021 às 17:40)

Boa tarde,
Mais uma vez, a minha zona mais parece outro país, tendo em conta os registos do fórum e pelas redes sociais. A manhã foi quente e abafada, mas mal passaram as três da tarde e o vento de oeste intensificou-se. Esse vento trouxe também nuvens baixas, que baixaram a temperatura até aos 18,4°C. Pois é, enquanto outras zonas do país "torram" com o sol de trovoada, por aqui nem se vê o sol... bem, eu prefiro este tempo ao calor sufocante, portanto não critico!


----------



## dvieira (15 Jun 2021 às 18:00)

Por aqui houve trovoada durante 30 minutos. Por agora acalmou mas o céu ainda promete. Com a chuva que caiu a humidade aumentou e com o calor parece que a roupa cola ao corpo. Típico de tempo tropical. Para já nada de severo/extremo.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2021 às 18:28)

As células têm nascido no vale do Tejo a montante de Santarém e com movimento para NNW.
Depois do primeira linha potente que passou em Coimbra, há novas células na zona de Ferreira do Zêzere:






O grupo de Coimbra, agora em Aveiro, ganhou uma bela bigorna:






24 horas do radar de Arouca, com a actividade de hoje na RLC:


Acumulados nas EMA's até às 17h, significativos só em Lousã e Ansião; Coimbra estava a começar:









Os acumulados nas estações WU na zona da Lousã são consistentes com os valores na EMA:





A célula está agora em Alvaiázere e dirige-se para Ansião e Condeixa. Eco roxo!


----------



## fernandinand (15 Jun 2021 às 19:25)

Confirmo que essa célula há cerca de ~1h provocou alguns receios, mas pelo menos por aqui no Alvorge não provocou nenhuma ocorrência....pouca chuva, alguma trovoada forte mas nada de mais...dissipou rapidamente e essencialmente, deixou ver os golos de Portugal!


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2021 às 20:15)

As células que se dirigem para Abrantes ganharam ecos roxos e há cerca de meia hora, a sudoeste de Ponte de Sôr, chegou mesmo ao rosa:






Há um quarto de hora ainda mantinha eco roxo, quase em cima de Ponte de Sôr:


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jun 2021 às 20:58)

Entroncamento:
Muita atenção a esta célula!


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jun 2021 às 21:09)

E em menos de 40 minutos, o tempo começou a mudar de forma radical, com o céu a ficar negro, e com a trovoada já a fazer-se ouvir, o vento também sopra já de forma moderada, eco roxo, sobre a zona do vale do Tejo.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jun 2021 às 21:12)

Possível estrutura supercelular, com movimento isolado para NO. Cuidado!


----------



## dvieira (15 Jun 2021 às 21:13)

O céu com bom aspeto por aqui possivelmente da célula da Golegã/ Entrocamento. Vamos ver se tem força para aqui chegar.


----------



## mecre90 (15 Jun 2021 às 21:22)

Tenho uma visão da tempestade para sul que vem nesta direção, que não sei se digo que é espetacular, ou assustadora. Há meia hora que se houve um permanente roncar dos trovões.


----------



## cardu (15 Jun 2021 às 21:23)

Estou em Tomar e com receio que possa haver um tornado ou fenômeno extremo de vento.
O tempo esta abafado, clima tropical.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jun 2021 às 21:26)

Dilúvio no Entroncamento certamente. Acumulados registados em pouco tempo em duas estações da cidade:
*21.3mm
14.2mm*


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jun 2021 às 21:32)

As descargas eléctricas são ás centenas e de forma constante, @joralentejano, eu estou aqui ao lado, e vi o subir, dessa mesma célula desde a zona do vale do Tejo até á zona do Entroncamento, e posso dizer, que já não via algo assim deste género, aqui na zona, há muito tempo.


----------



## marcoguarda (15 Jun 2021 às 21:33)

Incrível a quantidade de relâmpagos e clarões que se vê para este aqui a partir de Leiria


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jun 2021 às 21:35)

No mínimo impressionante a frequência de relâmpagos.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jun 2021 às 21:38)

Ao menos a maioria são raios intra-nuvem.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jun 2021 às 21:40)

Muitos relâmpagos desde Leiria para Leste, tal como já foi referido. A célula está com deriva para Noroeste, portanto é capaz de passar perto daqui, mas não deve chegar à cidade. No entanto, parece estar a formar-se algo mais a oeste dessa forte célula.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Jun 2021 às 21:51)

Aqui na zona Oeste nada...so uma noite mais fresca...


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (15 Jun 2021 às 21:57)

Relâmpagos a sudoeste e o vento a aumentar.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jun 2021 às 21:59)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Mais uma vez, a minha zona mais parece outro país, tendo em conta os registos do fórum e pelas redes sociais. A manhã foi quente e abafada, mas mal passaram as três da tarde e o vento de oeste intensificou-se. Esse vento trouxe também nuvens baixas, que baixaram a temperatura até aos 18,4°C. Pois é, enquanto outras zonas do país "torram" com o sol de trovoada, por aqui nem se vê o sol... bem, eu prefiro este tempo ao calor sufocante, portanto não critico!



Aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo estou a meio caminho entre o fresco do Litoral (que não chega cá) e a ver as trovoadas ao longe (que nunca cá chegam). Resumindo o pior de dois mundos... Muito calor abafado quase sem vento e zero trovoadas nestes dias até ao momento.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Jun 2021 às 22:08)

Consigo ver os relâmpagos constantes dessa célula desde Coimbra.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jun 2021 às 22:10)

Que cadência de relâmpagos incrível! Já não via uma situação idêntica desde um evento em maio  de 2017 no Alentejo.


----------



## marcoguarda (15 Jun 2021 às 22:11)

Verdade!! Não me recordo nos últimos anos de uma situação assim aqui na zona de Leiria! Que festival


----------



## marcoguarda (15 Jun 2021 às 22:18)

Dilúvio autêntico no centro da cidade! Vai dar trabalho de certeza


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jun 2021 às 22:20)

Que dilúvio!  Também já caiu algum granizo, mas desta vez de pequena dimensão e em menor quantidade.


----------



## lsalvador (15 Jun 2021 às 22:28)

http://www.meteotomar.pt/webcam/

Trovoada sobre ourem.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2021 às 22:43)

A célula gerada a sul do Tejo que ganhou ecos roxos/rosa já dura há cerca de três horas. Pode tratar-se de uma estrutura do tipo super-célula, tendo seguido um trajecto diferenciado da linha de células onde foi gerada. Ao aproximar-se de Leiria já perdeu força, especialmente deixou de ter ecos roxos, provavelmente sem saraiva.


----------



## srr (15 Jun 2021 às 22:44)

Na sua passagem por Abrantes ;


----------



## romeupaz (15 Jun 2021 às 22:53)

Meus srs nunca vi chover com tal intensidade na vida e já ando nesta vida (meteorologia) há muito tempo.
Foi incrível e o centro da célula nem passou mesmo por cima da cidade de Leiria.


Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2021 às 23:04)

lsalvador disse:


> http://www.meteotomar.pt/webcam/
> 
> Trovoada sobre ourem.



Que ambiente espectacular , belo video!


----------



## Candy (15 Jun 2021 às 23:05)

Peniche, calmaria mas...

Deixem só que vos conte.
Uma amiga acabou de me.enviar esta foto, alarmada, dizendo que o quintal dela estava todo assim... Não deu por nada e não sabia o que tinha sido... 
Fui ver o radar... foram Pingos e dos grossos!  Passou de raspão!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2021 às 23:28)

Perfil das células pelo radar de Arouca:

A provável estrutura super-celular tem o seu início pouco depois das 17:00 utc, integrada num primeiro grupo de células do qual se separa seguindo para NW (em baixo da imagem, junto ao cruzamento de linhas de referência do radar, com a marca de 200)


----------



## Candy (15 Jun 2021 às 23:35)

Os relatos do pessoal no Facebook são impressionantes! 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (15 Jun 2021 às 23:49)

Chegam/me registos de Chuva em S. Martinho do Porto


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Jun 2021 às 23:56)

Vídeo da timelapse da possível supercélula de Ponte de Sor que esteve ativa até Leiria, espero que gostem


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jun 2021 às 00:19)

Ainda sobre a conectividade surgida sobre Ponte de Sôr e que derivou para noroeste, eis o modelo do IPMA sobre a probabilidade de trovoadas entre as 12h00UTC e as 18hUTC. Repare-se nas manchas mais escuras, onde a probabilidade era maior (76 a 81 %).


----------



## FJC (16 Jun 2021 às 00:37)

Boa noite!
Deixo um vídeo feito na Marinha Grande, da célula de Leiria!!!
Incrível a sequencia de raios, e nem foi a altura mais ativa!!!
No vídeo vê-se uma mancha na vertical, quase no centro da imagem, que ao vivo parecia que algo "caia" do céu!!! Era incrível!!! Não dá para explicar, mas que algo se agressivo devia existir naquela zona.....


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2021 às 00:59)

Sem dúvida que foi uma valente célula. Deixo também dois vídeos do que consegui apanhar desde onde resido:

Choveu também imenso em pouco tempo. Uma estação wunderground aqui do centro da cidade acumulou *12.7mm* em 10 minutos. *13.1mm* no total diário.

No sábado foi uma valente granizada cujo tamanho do granizo acho que nunca tinha visto e hoje foi um festival elétrico que já não assistia há alguns anos. Bela "estadia" por Leiria!


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2021 às 01:16)

*Entroncamento: parte do telhado dos armazéns do E.Leclerc desabou*


Espetacular:


----------



## Northern Lights (16 Jun 2021 às 13:57)

Por aqui tirando uns borrifos pela manha e o céu muito nublado, não há nada a salientar.
Tempo abafado.

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jun 2021 às 15:05)

Por aqui a tarde segue com céu parcialmente, e o tempo algo abafado.


----------



## RStorm (16 Jun 2021 às 19:27)

Boa Tarde 

*Ontem *foi um dia bastante abafado, com a nova máxima anual de *31,1ºC*. 
O céu apresentou-se pouco nublado, aumentando de nebulosidade durante a tarde com nuvens virga, que apesar dos ecos no radar, não dei por largaram um único pingo. Ao longe deu para ver as células junto a Mora, no quadrante leste  
O vento soprou fraco de NW, rodando para SW no final da tarde. 
A partir do início da noite, o céu encobriu totalmente por nuvens baixas. 

Extremos: *16,9ºC / 31,1ºC 
*
*Hoje*, mudança radical  O dia começou muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir da hora de almoço e tornando-se praticamente limpo agora no final do dia. 
O vento tem soprado em geral de SW, trazendo algum fresco. 

Extremos: *17,6ºC / 25,4ºC 
*
Os próximos dias deverão ser frescos e com alguma chuva. É de aproveitar, pois já sabemos o que poderá vir a seguir  

T. Atual: *21,8ºC *
HR: 65% 
Vento: SW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## Geopower (17 Jun 2021 às 08:29)

Bom dia. Início de manhã com céu encoberto e chuvisco na cidade de Lisboa.


----------



## MSantos (17 Jun 2021 às 09:15)

Boas!

Manhã de céu encoberto aqui pela Azambuja e com chuva fraca.


----------



## jamestorm (17 Jun 2021 às 10:17)

Vai chovendo bem aqui por Alenquer* 3.25mm.*


----------



## srr (17 Jun 2021 às 10:24)

Abrantes - Muito nublado 

Só :-)


----------



## jamestorm (17 Jun 2021 às 11:53)

*4.44* *mm* aqui em Alenquer chuva fraca mas em contínuo ha mais de uma hora...


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2021 às 12:09)

Bom dia,
Alguma chuva por Leiria. *4.6mm *acumulados até ao momento. 

Na zona de Pataias, onde têm estado ecos mais intensos e persistentes, as estações têm quase 10mm acumulados. 

Tempo fresco, estão *17,8ºC*.


----------



## Thomar (17 Jun 2021 às 12:22)

Bom dia ou boa tarde.
Por Cabanas por volta das 9 e tal caiu uma morrinha tão fraquinha que só no carro é que se notava, foram apenas 5 minutos... Já está feito o dia.

Enviado do meu LG-D405 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (17 Jun 2021 às 13:47)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia ou boa tarde.
> Por Cabanas por volta das 9 e tal caiu uma morrinha tão fraquinha que só no carro é que se notava, foram apenas 5 minutos... *Já está feito o dia.*
> 
> Enviado do meu LG-D405 através do Tapatalk



Afinal a loja não fechou , já chuviscou 2 vezes e o chão ficou quase todo molhado.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2021 às 13:50)

Boa tarde

*1,5 mm* aqui na Escola da Póvoa, 1,1 mm em Meteo Santa Iria, começou cerca das 8h, antes das 9h estava feito o acumulado aqui, em Santa iria ainda acumulou mais 0,1 mm por volta do meio-dia.
*19,7ªC* e *18,5ºC* neste momento, respectivamente

Uma hora antes de começar a chuva fraca, a frente estava assim colocada na análise do UKMO:






Mas foram aguaceiros pré-frontais de uma linha de instabilidade os responsáveis pela precipitação na Região Oeste:







Neste momento a frente cria uma ondulação:


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2021 às 14:27)

0.8mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jun 2021 às 16:16)

Por cá a manhã comçou com céu nublado, e os aguaceiros fracos chegaram por volta das 13 horas, e duraram cerca de 1 hora.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (17 Jun 2021 às 16:24)

Por Coimbra já chove vão 3 horas, e esta vai caindo fraca.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2021 às 17:14)

Às 13h a frente ainda era identificada ao largo da costa oeste 







E mesmo nesta altura parece não ter ainda ocorrido a mudança de massa de ar atribuída à frente:


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2021 às 19:38)

Estou curioso de ver o que vai dar aquela instabilidade aqui para a RLC 
O movimento é para NE/ENE.





Melhor visualizado pelo radar de Loulé (Coruche... )


----------



## RStorm (17 Jun 2021 às 20:25)

Boa Tarde

Períodos de chuva fraca até final da manhã, com direito a um aguaceiro forte na parte final e rendendo *1,5 mm *no total. Uma bela manhã como já não se via há algum tempo  
O resto do dia apresentou-se fresco e nublado, com algumas abertas a partir da tarde. 
O vento soprou muito fraco a nulo de SW, apresentando-se temporariamente moderado de W-NW durante a tarde. 

Mínima: *17,5ºC *
Máxima: *22,0ºC *
Acumulado: *1,5 mm*
Veremos como correm as próximas horas 

T. Atual: *18,4ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: W-NW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (17 Jun 2021 às 20:35)

Vai caindo uma morrinha, nem parece que já passamos o meio de junho, hoje parece mais um dia de março ou abril.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2021 às 20:41)

Embora o movimento se mantenha entre o NE e o ENE, parece haver alguma erosão a norte do grupo de células.
Se não houver geração de novas células, só a península de Setúbal será atingida por alguma precipitação significativa (isto para a RLC).
A Região Sul, no litoral alentejano e barlavento algarvio com maior probabilidade.
Aguardemos, mas não há grandes expectativas.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2021 às 20:58)

A propósito, se a situação era confusa, com esta análise das 18h utc, ainda parece mais estranha: a separação das massas de ar (frente fria) estava há hora e meia atrás ao largo do litoral alentejano, entrando por Setíbal e já no interior da região centro? 






Efectivamente o vento à superfície e níveis baixos está de Noroeste ou mesmo NNW/N:






Sendo assim, o futuro daquelas células, ainda todas ao largo da costa, não é promissor...


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2021 às 21:15)

Ambiente desagradável ao pôr-do-sol. Cores frias.

Meteo Santa iria
15,9ºC
76%

Escola Póvoa
16,6ºC
69%

WSW 20:03 utc


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Jun 2021 às 22:56)

Bem, parece que vou ter chuvisco por aqui ao longo das próximas horas. Vou ficar atento... Estes últimos dois dias têm sido frescos e com bastante nebulosidade, ainda que a tarde de quarta tenha sido até bastante agradável... 

Quanto à instabilidade e às trovoadas... que hei de dizer? Pedir trovoada aos montes na minha zona é como pedir um café a um dono duma drogaria.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2021 às 23:02)

Como se esperava, para norte do sudoeste alentejano as células dissipam-se, apanharam com a nortada:






Boa sorte para o Barlavento e Sudoeste.


----------



## remember (17 Jun 2021 às 23:20)

StormRic disse:


> Como se esperava, para norte do sudoeste alentejano as células dissipam-se, apanharam com a nortada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parece que vem lá chuvinha... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2021 às 23:25)

Por Leiria, nas últimas horas tem caído morrinha, persistente e por vezes mais densa. Este tempo faz-me lembrar os rios atmosféricos do inverno  Provavelmente até é bastante comum por aqui nesta altura, mas eu não estou habituado. 

Acumulado de* 8.4mm*. 

Estão* 14,7ºC*.


----------



## Vitor TT (17 Jun 2021 às 23:28)

Hoje, pela praça do Comércio.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2021 às 00:02)

remember disse:


> Parece que vem lá chuvinha...
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Apenas entrada de ar marítimo e talvez restos das bigornas das células.







Na imagem da reflectividade do radar de Loulé, parece precipitação em altitude:





Correcção: radar de Loulé.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (18 Jun 2021 às 00:31)

StormRic disse:


> Na imagem da reflectividade do radar de *Arouca*, parece precipitação em altitude:



Radar de *Loulé*


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2021 às 01:07)

Os ecos sobre Lisboa/Setúbal são na verdade enganadores pois são o contributo do radar de Arouca para o mosaico dinâmico.
A esta distância de Arouca, o radar só vê acima da altitude de cerca de 3 Km, ou seja a precipitação das nuvens médias e altas das bigornas e que não chega ao solo (virga).


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2021 às 07:00)

Bom dia,

Tal e qual @StormRic nada de chuva, tudo indicava que sim, mas continuamos a zeros... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jun 2021 às 09:17)

Parece que, dentro da Região Litoral Centro deste fórum, só mesmo na minha é que chuviscou. Por aqui o acumulado ficou nos 0,5 mm, o que eleva o total do evento por aqui aos 0,8 mm, depois dos 0,3 mm acumulados na terça.  

Continua o tempo fresco e enevoado. Estão 16,5°C e céu nublado. Ontem a máxima foi de somente 21,4°C.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2021 às 09:19)

Boas,

Chove bem e apenas 14 graus!


----------



## Geopower (18 Jun 2021 às 09:37)

Manhã de céu muito nublado. Vento fraco de NW. 
Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25de Abril:


----------



## Tufao André (18 Jun 2021 às 10:49)

Bom dia!

Está dificil haver instabilidade de jeito nesta zona... Por enquanto vai caindo uma chuva fraca/chuviscos e céu muito nublado, estando mais escuro a oeste e mais claro a este.
Vento fraco.
Apenas 18ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2021 às 11:25)

6 mm aqui.
10 mm na Malveira da Serra.

Chove fraco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jun 2021 às 11:37)

Veremos se vem realmente a segunda ronda de chuvisco hoje... a magana desta nuvem chorona quer morrer antes de vir ter aqui!


----------



## Thomar (18 Jun 2021 às 12:32)

Ouve-se trovoada distante para os lados de Palmela e Pinhal Novo. Já ouvi 3 roncos muito distantes.
No site do IPMA aparecem várias descargas maioritariamente intra-nuvem.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jun 2021 às 12:45)

Também penso ter ouvido alguma coisa há uns minutos... 

Entretanto deixaram de se ouvir os passarinhos e o céu está mais escuro. Vem lá molha...


----------



## RStorm (18 Jun 2021 às 12:49)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue ameno e com céu parcialmente nublado, sem chuva. O vento tem soprado muito fraco de W-SW.
Tenho estado a ouvir trovões longínquos, oriundos destas células que se estão a formar a E-SE 

Vamos ver como corre a tarde 

Mínima: *15,9ºC*
T. Atual: *21,4ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento: W-SW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2021 às 13:07)

1.6mm por aqui


----------



## FJC (18 Jun 2021 às 13:52)

Boa tarde.
Marinha Grande houve 3 descargas á momento, mas está uma célula a tornar-se bastante agressiva.
O vento começa a ganhar força

Edit 30 minutos depois: Neste momento chove bem, e vai-se ouvindo uns relâmpagos aos longe.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2021 às 14:38)

Geopower disse:


> Manhã de céu muito nublado. Vento fraco de NW.
> Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25de Abril:



Estas vistas matinais são sempre bonitas e elucidativas, o ponto de vista é óptimo. 



FJC disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Marinha Grande houve 3 descargas á momento, mas está uma célula a tornar-se bastante agressiva.
> O vento começa a ganhar força



Leiria tem estado debaixo dessa célula, ou complexo de células. Pouco antes de chegar à cidade, vinda de Sul/SSE teve eco roxo. Depois derivou para NW e aproximou-se da Marinha Grande neste trajecto:


















A linha estendeu-se no sentido SSW-NNE e novas células nasceram, desta vez mesmo sobre a Marinha Grande:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jun 2021 às 14:41)

Há pouco choveu bem, mas foi por apenas uns minutos. Sigo com um acumulado de 1,3 mm.  

Agora até se vê o sol, ainda que o céu nublado vá voltar. Inclusive atingiu-se uma máxima de 19,8°C.


----------



## FJC (18 Jun 2021 às 14:44)

E continua a chuva, agora não tão forte.

esta estação, a mais perto da Marinha Grande, marca praticamente 10mm

https://meteo.hortasdoliz.org/


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2021 às 14:52)

As linhas de células rodam em torno de Lisboa, há um ténue centro de baixa pressão sobre a AML 











Actividade eléctrica nesta altura só no distrito de Leiria.

É no litoral de Sintra-Cascais que se tem registado acumulados maiores nas EMA's:
















Boa rega na Serra de Sintra!


----------



## Northern Lights (18 Jun 2021 às 14:56)

Está difícil ver instabilidade em condições em Lisboa. E ainda não vai ser desta. Deve estar a afastar-se do Covid 
Sigo com 21ºC.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2021 às 15:26)

é, estamos meio azarados lisboa e uns 80/90km à volta, aqui também mais nada, tudo a rodar à volta, há uns aguaceiros/trovoadas ali no leste do concelho de Coruche junto com o de Mora só


----------



## MSantos (18 Jun 2021 às 15:38)

david 6 disse:


> é, estamos meio azarados lisboa e uns 80/90km à volta, aqui também mais nada, tudo a rodar à volta, há uns aguaceiros/trovoadas ali no leste do concelho de Coruche junto com o de Mora só



Efeito rotunda sobre a AML! Tudo a andar aqui à roda e não entra nada em Lisboa e arredores!


----------



## Tufao André (18 Jun 2021 às 15:48)

Agora sim, finalmente o céu escureceu e começou a chover com alguma intensidade! Deve ter nascido uma célula por cima, o radar ainda nao mostra nada...


----------



## MSantos (18 Jun 2021 às 15:57)

Tufao André disse:


> Agora sim, finalmente o céu escureceu e começou a chover com alguma intensidade! Deve ter nascido uma célula por cima, o radar ainda nao mostra nada...



Mostra sim! No radar dinâmico do IPMA é visível, na ultima atualização, uma pequena célula com o centro entre Carnaxide e a Amadora.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (18 Jun 2021 às 16:13)

Vai chovendo moderado a forte por aqui.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (18 Jun 2021 às 16:28)

Trovoada a nordeste de coimbra.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2021 às 16:32)

Northern Lights disse:


> Está difícil ver instabilidade em condições em Lisboa. E ainda não vai ser desta. Deve estar a afastar-se do Covid
> Sigo com 21ºC.





david 6 disse:


> é, estamos meio azarados lisboa e uns 80/90km à volta, aqui também mais nada, tudo a rodar à volta, há uns aguaceiros/trovoadas ali no leste do concelho de Coruche junto com o de Mora só





MSantos disse:


> Efeito rotunda sobre a AML! Tudo a andar aqui à roda e não entra nada em Lisboa e arredores!













Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Vai chovendo moderado a forte por aqui.





Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Trovoada a nordeste de coimbra.



Além dessa, só há mais duas trovoadas neste momento na RLC:


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (18 Jun 2021 às 16:57)

A bigorna da célula está a progredir para sul e a célula para norte.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2021 às 17:18)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> A bigorna da célula está a progredir para sul e a célula para norte.



 boa observação, o fluxo nos níveis baixo e médio mais fortes do que nos níveis altos, talvez mesmo contrários; possível influência nos níveis altos do _jet stream_ de noroeste que se aproxima da Península Ibérica.

Há menos de duas horas, as células do Alentejo, entre Évora/Montemor-o-Novo e Mora, movimento para norte, bigornas não perturbadas nos níveis altos, vistas desde a Póvoa de Santa Iria na direcção Leste (distâncias entre 80 e 100 Km).

14:19:57 utc (~ 15h20)






Vista da Quinta da Piedade, parque urbano da cidade.
14:36:26 utc


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2021 às 17:47)

A nortada (é mais Noroeste e até Oeste) a varrer toda a convecção perto da costa na RLC.
Resistem algumas pequenas células que ainda atingiram eco laranja, de curta duração. Houve uma em Vila Franca de Xira e outra há pouco perto de Alcochete.
As células do Alto Alentejo continuaram o movimento para norte e atravessaram o Tejo na zona de Abrantes.
Em Coimbra, o aglomerado de células vai começando a sofrer os efeitos da brisa marítima e do fluxo de noroeste nos níveis altos.









O último Cumulus congestus que ainda tentou resistir à noroestada, cerca das 16:36 utc.
É aquele eco amarelo a Leste de Alcochete.


----------



## Northern Lights (18 Jun 2021 às 17:56)

Se não fossem os borrifos esporádicos dos ultimos dias, não tinhamos visto nada!
21ºC e céu muito nublado. Tempo que nem é carne nem peixe.


----------



## Candy (18 Jun 2021 às 18:00)

Aqui em Peniche esteve um dia de sol até ao almoço.  Entretanto o vento aumentou bastante.

Isto é como estar no centro de um carrocel... Posso dizer que me sinto no meio dos acontecimentos 
Vamos ver até quando.

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2021 às 18:18)

Candy disse:


> Aqui em Peniche esteve um dia de sol até ao almoço.  Entretanto o vento aumentou bastante.
> 
> Isto é como estar no centro de um carrocel... Posso dizer que me sinto no meio dos acontecimentos
> Vamos ver até quando.
> ...



O vento está a ficar interessante, aí em Peniche, e vai arrastar toda aquela massa de restos das células do Noroeste, que foram expelidas para o oceano e vão voltar a entrar.
Estão relacionadas com a oclusão e linha de instabilidade identifcadas na análise das 12h.







Entretanto, no interior centro recrudesceu a actividade convectiva, alimentada pela humidade da brisa marítima.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2021 às 18:21)

por aqui foi mudando, encontra se agora céu muito nublado, mais escuro a SW, um pequeno aguaceiro a SW daqui, entre mim e o outro aguaceiro perto de Alcochete


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2021 às 18:24)

e do nada começou a chover com nada no radar aqui


----------



## Candy (18 Jun 2021 às 18:25)

StormRic disse:


> O vento está a ficar interessante, aí em Peniche, e vai arrastar toda aquela massa de restos das células do Noroeste, que foram expelidas para o oceano e vão voltar a entrar.
> Estão relacionadas com a oclusão e linha de instabilidade identifcadas na análise das 12h.
> 
> 
> ...


No meu terraço (para sul) está "aquele vento enrolado" de que falo várias vezes.  Nunca falha, vem chuva...

Estou a seguir pelo radar de Arouca..

Anda tudo a bailar na rua 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2021 às 18:43)

cai chuva sem parar  aguaceiro surgiu mesmo em cima


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2021 às 18:45)

david 6 disse:


> por aqui foi mudando, encontra se agora céu muito nublado, mais escuro a SW, um pequeno aguaceiro a SW daqui, entre mim e o outro aguaceiro perto de Alcochete





david 6 disse:


> e do nada começou a chover com nada no radar aqui



Há por aí alguns aguaceiros-surpresa, e teimosos...
Não se movem muito mas propagam-se, um pouco para NNE talvez:


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2021 às 19:04)

a parar, subi para *6mm*, bem bom, agora este a morrer e a "passar sua energia" para surgir outro a NE, já antes o SW morreu para surgir este aqui


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2021 às 19:08)

david 6 disse:


> a parar, subi para *6mm*, bem bom, agora este a morrer e a "passar sua energia" para surgir outro a NE, já antes o SW morreu para surgir este aqui



e este a NE, N de Coruche é trovoada, oiço trovões


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2021 às 19:14)

trovoada é ali


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2021 às 19:30)




----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2021 às 20:02)

david 6 disse:


> e este a NE, N de Coruche é trovoada, oiço trovões





david 6 disse:


>



Tem estado bastante animado por aí, até se vê aqui da Póvoa.
Primeiro a chuva:





e depois a célula da trovoada:





Às 17:43:11 utc





17:49:54





18:46:25 (há um quarto de hora)


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2021 às 20:04)

chuva forte do nada!!!!


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2021 às 20:06)

dilúvio!!!!


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2021 às 20:08)

trovoada!  do nada radar vazio para temporal


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2021 às 20:21)

está a parar, subiu disparado para *18.4mm*


----------



## Candy (18 Jun 2021 às 20:30)

Peniche ainda às secas.

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jun 2021 às 20:45)

Por cá o dia foi marcado pelo céu nublado, e ainda caiu uns pingos, ao meio da manhã, mas nada de especial, nem deu para molhar o chão.


----------



## jamestorm (18 Jun 2021 às 22:51)

Vai chovendo bem em São Martinho.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2021 às 23:42)

Boas,
No regresso ao Alentejo, apanhei muita chuva e algum granizo em Constância, havia água a correr por todo o lado e muitos sítios alagados. As células eram pequenas, mas  estavam praticamente estacionárias. Deixo alguns registos, mas sem qualidade porque as fotos foram tiradas do autocarro.
Célula que passou em Constância, vista desde Abrantes:






E outra célula a Sul de Abrantes. Ainda deu para observar um raio.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2021 às 23:47)

david 6 disse:


> chuva forte do nada!!!!





david 6 disse:


> dilúvio!!!!





david 6 disse:


> trovoada! do nada radar vazio para temporal





david 6 disse:


> está a parar, subiu disparado para *18.4mm*



Precisamente! (Que sorte!... , aqui ao lado, quase seco todo o dia, 0,1 mm pela manhã  )

Às 20h00 o eco vermelho surgiu praticamente em cima da Fajarda, e 5 minutos depois o eco amarelo abrangia uma área razoável:








Pelas 20h15 aumentou para laranja, tudo em movimento lento para ESE/SE:








Começa a deixar a zona mas mantendo laranja, às 20h20, e esmorece às 20h25:








Estou bastante desconfiado do pluviómetro da EMA do IPMA, ou estava tão mal colocado relativamente a estas células que quase nada recebeu, ou está algo entupido: acumulado do dia 0,7+0,5 mm=1,2 mm (às 21h e 22h, respectivamente)


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2021 às 23:56)

StormRic disse:


> Precisamente! (Que sorte!... , aqui ao lado, quase seco todo o dia, 0,1 mm pela manhã  )
> 
> Às 20h00 o eco vermelho surgiu praticamente em cima da Fajarda, e 5 minutos depois o eco amarelo abrangia uma área razoável:
> 
> ...


A célula esteve estacionária a oeste/SW de Coruche e praticamente não atingiu a vila. Uma estação netatmo acumulou 1.4mm (0.8mm entre as 20h e as 21h e 0.6mm entre as 21h e as 22h). A EMA do IPMA está localizada mais a SE de Coruche e, portanto, também não apanhou com quase nada.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jun 2021 às 01:08)

joralentejano disse:


> A célula esteve estacionária a oeste/SW de Coruche e praticamente não atingiu a vila. Uma estação netatmo acumulou 1.4mm (0.8mm entre as 20h e as 21h e 0.6mm entre as 21h e as 22h). A EMA do IPMA está localizada mais a SE de Coruche e, portanto, também não apanhou com quase nada.



pois é, tenho um amigo que também mora lá nos arredores de Coruche e só acumulou 2.2mm, eu apanhei a melhor parte dando total 18.4mm do dia


----------



## david 6 (19 Jun 2021 às 01:09)

entretanto aquela banda de chuva que estava no oceano durante o dia já entrou em terra e já chegou cá, vai chovendo moderado a geral fraco mas constante  vou com *1.2mm*


----------



## Candy (19 Jun 2021 às 01:29)

Chove intensamente agora em Peniche 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (19 Jun 2021 às 06:45)

Bom dia! Apenas para deixar o registo de uma carga de água monumental que caiu agora mesmo em Peniche!
O radar quase nada mostra ‍
Quanto ao vento pareceu-me ter intensificado durante o aguaceiro. Ainda não abri as janelas... Mas a chuva... Foi monumental!

E agora, meus senhores, vou-me despachar que hoje calha-me a mim ser chipada! Vamos ver se me vacinam. Fiz alergias a vacinas em bebé... Veremos!


----------



## jamestorm (19 Jun 2021 às 10:11)

*4.87 mm* (Netatmo) desde as 00h aqui no Alto Concelho de Alenquer. Muito escuro, chegou a chover com alguma intensidade durante a noite, ouviam-se as bátegas na janela e beirais.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jun 2021 às 15:01)

1.6mm total da madrugada


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jun 2021 às 16:31)

Ontem á noite ainda cai uns aguaceiros fracos, durante mais de 1 hora, já hoje o dia tem sido marcado pelo céu praticamente, o sol ainda apareceu por pouco tempo, á hora de almoço.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jun 2021 às 03:18)

Boa madrugada, 
Na passada sexta-feira, não caiu mais nada desde que publiquei a minha última mensagem, tendo o acumulado ficado nos 1,3 mm. Inclusive até se viu o sol durante largos períodos da tarde...  

Entretanto, na passada madrugada, ainda consegui acumular 0,3 mm, acumulado derivado dos restos da massa de precipitação que afetou antes o litoral a norte de Sintra. A madrugada também foi de bastante vento, que entretanto lá amainou ao longo do dia que passou, e o sol brilhou com força. Fica aqui um resumo dos últimos dias:  

Anteontem, dia 18
Máx: 19,8ºC
Mín: 14,9ºC
Prec: 1,3 mm
Rajada máxima: 33,2 km/h ONO

Ontem, dia 19
Máx: 21,4ºC
Mín: 14,9ºC
Prec: 0,3 mm
Rajada máxima: 36,7 km/h ONO

Agora estão 16,1ºC e céu nublado. Entretanto parece que o vento voltou a aumentar nesta madrugada e já vai chuviscando por aqui. A ver o que acontece nas próximas horas!


----------



## Serrano (20 Jun 2021 às 11:01)

Depois da chuva matinal, o sol quer brilhar no Barreiro, com o termómetro a marcar 21°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jun 2021 às 11:04)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui a noite ainda acumulou 4,6 mm, sendo hoje oficialmente o dia mais chuvoso de junho deste ano (para já). A frente foi fraca mas de lenta progressão, daí este acumulado. Entretanto o sol parece querer já aparecer, com uma temperatura atual de 19,2ºC e a crescer bem. 

Entretanto, por estes momentos, a frente está já a deixar a Península de Setúbal, mas desta vez a água será para todos, portanto que se registam bons acumulados pelas terras do Sul!


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jun 2021 às 11:11)

Bom dia,

Depois de uma madrugada regada, por aguaceiros fracos, mas persistentes, foi muito bom, pelo menos já deu para regar a horta, para os figos que estão agora a iniciar a campanha, é que não foi muito benéfica.
A manhã segue agora com céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2021 às 12:27)

*5.6mm* hoje


----------



## Geopower (21 Jun 2021 às 09:32)

Bom dia. Início de Verão com céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento fraco de W.
Panorâmica a W a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jun 2021 às 12:16)

Bom dia,

Esta manhã acordou fresca, pois caiu uns agauceiros fracos, durante a mdrugada, agora predomina o céu praticamente nublado, e vento fraco.


----------



## Batalha64 (21 Jun 2021 às 12:54)

Chuva fraca a cair nos últimos 45 minutos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jun 2021 às 14:45)

Acabou de cair mais uns agauceiros fracos, de curta duração, que nem molhou o chão.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2021 às 19:28)

ainda apanhei 2 ou 3x uns chuviscos bem fracos que nem para acumular deu 

a partir de amanhã já começa a limpar, ainda está ok, mas depois a partir de quarta volta calor só a subir


----------



## RStorm (22 Jun 2021 às 14:41)

Boa Tarde 

Tenho andado ausente devido a deveres laborais  

Na *Sexta-feira*, a trovoada depressa se calou e dissipou. Apenas caiu um aguaceiro disperso mais tarde, mas sem acumulação. Vento fraco de SW. 

Mínima: *15,9ºC *
Máxima: *21,7ºC *

O* fim de semana* apresentou-se fresco e geralmente nublado, principalmente durante as manhãs. Períodos de chuva fraca até ao inicio da manhã, rendendo *2,4 mm *no sábado e *1,5 mm* no domingo. O vento soprou em geral fraco de SW, rodando temporariamente para NW durante as tardes.  

Sábado: *16,6ºC **/ **21,5ºC **/* *2,4 mm*
Domingo: *16,0ºC / 21,4ºC / 1,5 mm 
*
*Ontem *o dia apresentou-se encoberto, abrindo gradualmente no final da tarde. Não choveu, apesar de estar previsto. 
Vento fraco de NW e pequena subida de temperatura. 

Mínima: *16,2ºC *
Máxima: *22,3ºC*

*Hoje *o dia começou novamente nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir do final da manhã. O vento tem soprado moderado de NW, sendo de NE até final da manhã. 

A partir de amanhã, as temperaturas já deverão começar a subir 

Mínima de hoje: *16,1ºC *
T. Atual: *22,7ºC *
HR: 51%
Vento: NW / 13,0 Km/h


----------



## srr (23 Jun 2021 às 00:09)




----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jun 2021 às 17:14)

Boa tarde,

E depois de uns dias frescos, e de céu nublado, hoje já temos uma mudança com céu praticamente limpo, e hoje já se fez sentir uma temperatura bem amena.


----------



## MSantos (23 Jun 2021 às 17:16)

Boas!

Hoje um pouco mais quentinho aqui por Azambuja, no entanto está ventoso, a nortada constante que se tem feito sentir ao longo da tarde.


----------



## Tonton (24 Jun 2021 às 23:01)

Boa noite,

Noite bastante abafada, por aqui...
As cores da Lua, ao nascer, bem  o mostravam:


----------



## Tonton (24 Jun 2021 às 23:22)

E, agora, para ajudar, é um cheiro a madeira queimada que não se pode (não sei onde será o incêndio)...


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2021 às 00:01)

Boas,

Bem que calor na rua,lestada ao rubro.
24,5 graus e 39% HR


----------



## Vitor TT (25 Jun 2021 às 00:13)

E tenho, ainda, por aqui, uns "fresquinhos" 24,8º e 32% de Hr


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jun 2021 às 00:20)

Que saudades já tinha de uma boa noite tropical. 
*23,2°C* por Carnaxide e vento nulo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Jun 2021 às 07:28)

Bom dia, 
O começo da semana foi ameno e acompanhado de céu limpo, depois dum domingo em parte chuvoso. Contudo, o dia de ontem foi bem mais quentinho, com a temperatura máxima a rondar os 30ºC e uma noite a seguir que foi bem quente e sem vento. Ao contrário do calor no início do mês, o calor de ontem até foi bem seco, com uma humidade relativa média até algo baixa durante as horas de maior calor de dia. 

Dados dos últimos dias:

Domingo, dia 20
Máx: 20,8ºC
Mín: 15,7ºC
Prec: 4,6 mm

Segunda, dia 21
Máx: 21,0ºC
Mín: 15,3ºC

Terça, dia 22
Máx: 22,8ºC
Mín: 15,3ºC
Rajada máxima: 42,2 km/h NNO

Anteontem, dia 23
Máx: 25,7ºC
Mín: 13,7ºC

Ontem, dia 24
Máx: 29,6ºC
Mín: 12,8ºC
Rajada máxima: 33,2 km/h NNO

Entretanto hoje espera-se um dia ainda mais quente que o anterior. São sete e meia da manhã ainda e a temperatura já se aproxima dos 20ºC...


----------



## Tonton (25 Jun 2021 às 12:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> Que saudades já tinha de uma boa noite tropical.
> *23,2°C* por Carnaxide e vento nulo.



Mínima de 22,5 por aqui.
Eu tinha tantas saudades de noites tropicais como de sarna 

Edit: Entretanto, já chegou aos 30ºC...


----------



## david 6 (25 Jun 2021 às 15:52)

36ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jun 2021 às 16:34)

Por cá sigo com uma tarde bem quente, e só não é pior porque lá vai soprando uma brisa.


----------



## MSantos (25 Jun 2021 às 16:42)

Boas!

Tarde de muito calor aqui pela Azambuja, que começa agora a refrescar ligeiramente com a brisa.


----------



## david 6 (25 Jun 2021 às 16:52)

aqui mantém os 36ºC


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jun 2021 às 22:26)

Boa Noite,
Por Leiria, dia de sol, mas mais fresco que os anteriores. Durante a tarde estive em São Pedro de Moel e mal vi o sol. Retrato do verão na costa oeste.  Só não estava desagradável porque não havia muito vento.
Deixo algumas fotos:














Morrinha neste momento em Leiria e já está tudo molhado. Que grande contraste em relação a quinta-feira e ao dia de ontem em que esteve bastante calor.

Ontem, máxima de *30,4ºC* no Aeródromo e *32,8ºC* na estação wunderground do centro da cidade.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (27 Jun 2021 às 09:31)

Choveu de noite por aqui, segundo a estação do Aeródromo 0,5 mm.


----------



## Candy (27 Jun 2021 às 09:46)

Bom dia,
Abri a janela e estava um dia lindo. Fui estender roupa... tive de recolher logo tudo!  Está a chover 
E deu para eu ficar tão ensopada quanto a roupa! 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jun 2021 às 11:18)

Bom dia,

Esta manhã segue fresca, e com céu nublado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Jun 2021 às 13:00)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui a sexta-feira passada não foi tão quente como eu esperava que fosse porque a lestada pouco durou - esteve nortada o dia inteiro e isso influenciou bastante as temperaturas, de tal forma que a temperatura máxima de sexta foi igualada à de quinta. Em zonas mais próximas ao litoral, como na Praia da Rainha, a temperatura foi mais baixa, e a leste foi bem mais alta. 
Já ontem foi um dia soalheiro, mas com uma temperatura claramente mais baixa e mais vento. O mesmo se pode dizer do dia de hoje, ainda que hoje já tenha estado nublado e ontem poucas nuvens havia no céu charnequense. Chuva nem vê-la, como é costume por estas alturas do ano... 

Dados dos últimos dias:

Anteontem, dia 25
Máx: 29,6ºC
Mín: 17,4ºC

Ontem, dia 26
Máx: 21,4ºC
Mín: 15,7ºC

Agora estão 21,8ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## RStorm (27 Jun 2021 às 17:04)

Boa Tarde

Os* últimos dias* foram quentes e a temperatura excedeu os 30ºC, uma autêntica reviravolta após dias frescos e nublados.
O céu apresentou-se geralmente limpo e vento soprou fraco do quadrante norte, por vezes temporariamente de leste.
As noites apresentaram-se algo quentes, mas felizmente sem mínimas tropicais  O nevoeiro marcou presença no inicio da manhã de ontem.

Terça: *16,1ºC / 23,8ºC *
Quarta: *15,6ºC **/ 26,1ºC *
Quinta: *14,5ºC / 32,1ºC *
Sexta: *17,2ºC **/ **33,5ºC *(nova anual) 
Sábado: *17,0ºC / 28,9ºC 
*
*Hoje *o dia apresentou-se com céu encoberto até ao inicio da tarde, abrindo gradualmente e dando lugar a uma tarde amena e bem agradável  
O vento encontrava-se nulo, mas neste momento a nortada já entrou em ação e vai soprando por vezes moderada. Grande descida de temperatura. 

Extremos: *16,8ºC / 23,6ºC 
*
T. Atual: *22,5ºC *
HR: 53% 
Vento: NW / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## Geopower (30 Jun 2021 às 09:54)

Início de manhã com céu limpo e vento fraco de norte. 
Panorâmica a oeste a partir do Cais do Sodré:


----------



## marcoguarda (30 Jun 2021 às 14:29)

Onde posso ver aquelas imagens de satélite onde dá para ver a nebulosidade?
Já ninguém aguenta estas nuvens na zona oeste. Não me lembro de um ano assim, chegamos a julho e eu sem ir à praia.
Sei que contrasta com a maior parte do país, e que não é mau de todo, mas pronto...


----------



## Santofsky (30 Jun 2021 às 16:15)

marcoguarda disse:


> Onde posso ver aquelas imagens de satélite onde dá para ver a nebulosidade?
> Já ninguém aguenta estas nuvens na zona oeste. Não me lembro de um ano assim, chegamos a julho e eu sem ir à praia.
> Sei que contrasta com a maior parte do país, e que não é mau de todo, mas pronto...



No sat24:
https://en.sat24.com/en/sp/visual


----------



## RStorm (2 Jul 2021 às 14:00)

Boa Tarde 

*Junho *terminou com tempo ameno e céu pouco nublado. A nortada marcou presença, por vezes moderada e trazendo alguma frescura, especialmente durante a noite. 
O mês fechou com *5,4 mm (-9,8 mm)*, muito seco, mas nesta altura é normal acontecer  

Segunda: *16,9ºC / 23,8ºC *
Terça: *14,3ºC / 23,4ºC *
Quarta: *15,1ºC / 25,7ºC 
*
*Julho *começou com céu geralmente limpo e uma subida gradual de temperaturas. A nortada parece ter dado tréguas desde ontem e apenas surge temporariamente no final da tarde. 
Amanhã deverá haver novamente uma descida das temperaturas, acompanhado de um aumento de nebulosidade. 

Ontem: *15,2ºC / 29,5ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *14,6ºC *
T. Atual: *28,1ºC *
HR: 43% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Candy (2 Jul 2021 às 18:59)

Malta

TÓPICO DE JULHO 

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-julho-2021.10655/


----------

